# Gatehouse brand lock re-keyed



## drewdin (Mar 26, 2013)

Hi All,

I purchased a handleset and deadbolt set from the company Gatehouse at Lowes, i wanted to have it re-keyed and they said no to because gatehouse usually break after a month or so. 

That doesn't sit well with me and I wanted to see if anyone else has had experience having a gatehouse brand re-keyed? It was 2 years old and I got a great deal but if its junk I don't want it. 

Thanks


----------



## doechsli (Mar 26, 2013)

A quick google search showed that keys for this brand of lock are proprietary to Lowes so that is a quick red flag.  I also saw some postings that these locks are not as secure as they should be.  All things being considered and if the money is not a huge issue, I'd go with Schlage locks.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Mar 26, 2013)

Drew, I think you answered your own question, Schlage.


----------



## drewdin (Mar 26, 2013)

Thanks for the help guys


----------



## nealtw (Mar 26, 2013)

Went to replace a eight year old Weiser lock last week, noticed on the new box it said warrenteed for life phoned the number on the box. New one is in the mail, took the other new one back


----------



## drewdin (Mar 31, 2013)

The gatehouse is going on craigslist today, happy easter!


----------

